# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] C'est la Class(e)
Avoir la classe, c'est inné. C'est mon cas. C'est bien simple, depuis que je suis né, je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'aller en classe parce que je l'avais déjà. J'ai tellement la classe qu'un jour j'ai planté mon ordinateur et il a fleuri. Tout comme Chuck Norris, quand la nuit tombe, je la ramasse. Si ce n'est pas la classe ça, je ne m'y connais pas. Tiens c'est bien simple, si j'étais un vampire, je ne boirais que du sang bleu, c'est vous dire.  Attention hein, avoir la classe n'a rien à voir avec avoir de l'argent. Ceci dit, ça aide bien quand même. James Bond sans costard hors de prix et voitures de luxe, c'est Jean Bon ; ça ne fait pas pareil. 
Mais, me direz-vous, notre Justice, a-t-elle la classe ? Difficile à dire. En revanche, jusqu'à ce jour, elle n'a aucune class. Vous comprenez ? Bon je reprends.  Pour simplifier, notre système judiciaire repose sur deux grands principes :  
Le premier est que la justice pénale punit (par des peines de prison et par des amendes), mais pas la justice civile. La justice civile doit rééquilibrer une situation ; elle répare un préjudice. C'est ce qui vous explique que, si vous attaquez un opérateur de téléphone mobile, par exemple, parce que les services qu'il vous promettait contractuellement ne sont pas fournis, genre, la 3G ne marche pas, vous obtiendrez quelques centaines d'euros au maximum. Le juge ne doit pas punir l'opérateur de téléphone parce qu'il s'est mal comporté. Il doit juste rééquilibrer le préjudice subi. On calcule donc qu'une partie des sommes que vous versez chaque mois est perdue pour cause de mauvais services rendus par l'opérateur et on vous la rembourse. C'est une justice que l'on dit "Aristotélicienne". Aristote aurait ainsi dit, dans son grand livre "les tics les plus comaques" ou "les tiques et les œdèmes", je ne sais plus, que la justice doit être « _un genre de justice qui fait abstraction des mérites personnels pour déterminer selon une stricte égalité arithmétique ce qui est dû à chacun_ ». 
Le second est que la justice est personnelle. On ne peut pas se plaindre en groupe. Certes on peut tenter de réunir des plaignants en association; ainsi, certaines associations peuvent  agir au nom de l'intérêt public (par exemple : 60 millions de consommateurs), et de leurs adhérents,  si elles ont reçu un mandat pour ce faire. Mais c'est compliqué à mettre en œuvre et on ne peut pas créer et gérer une association à chaque fois que l'on veut réunir quelques dizaines ou centaines de justiciables mécontents de la même société. Le principe est que chaque personne doit, individuellement, s'adresser à un juge si elle veut être indemnisée d'un préjudice.  
Le problème que posent ces deux axiomes est simple : les très grosses sociétés n'ont pas peur de la grogne de leurs clients et peuvent se permettre de violer régulièrement leurs obligations, au moins en partie. Je parlais des opérateurs téléphoniques, mais ça vaut pour toutes les grandes entreprises. Parce que les dirigeants, du couac 40 et autres, savent très bien qu'un client sur 100.000 les attaquera en Justice. Et comme cette personne n'obtiendra que quelques centaines d'euros au maximum, ce n'est pas très grave. Et, d’ailleurs, ça dissuadera les autres d'agir. Qui a envie de prendre un avocat et de perdre des mois, voire des années, en procédure pour quelques centaines d'euros ? Pas grand monde.  
A l'inverse, prenons la justice américaine, qui, elle, a vraiment la Class Action. C'est bien simple, les deux principes sont inversés.  La justice civile punit et les "victimes" peuvent se grouper par milliers : résultat, les grosses entreprises tremblent de peur que leurs clients soient mécontents, même pour une broutille. Parce que si tout à coup 23000 clients attaquent et réclament des dommages et intérêts, non pas rééquilibrants, mais punitifs, donc sans aucun rapport avec la faible importance de leur préjudice, c'est potentiellement des dizaines de millions de dollars qui sont en jeu.  
Le bon côté c'est que lorsqu'on punit à coup de millions une grosse boîte, c'est pour la dissuader de se moquer des consommateurs. Sa richesse ne la met pas à l'abri de la Justice. Du coup, elle va veiller à bien satisfaire ses clients.  
Le mauvais côté de ce système est tout simplement qu'à force de craindre les procès, les entreprises deviennent paranoïaques. Elles multiplient les mises en garde, elles se bardent de millions de clauses pour prévenir leurs responsabilités et hésitent avant de lancer tel ou tel service. Et les clients rêvent de devenir riches en attaquant de grosses sociétés et n'hésitent pas à saisir le juge pour des désagréments qui confinent au ridicule, mais ce sont des prétextes pour tenter de gagner le gros lot.  
Si le premier principe reste gravé dans le marbre, la justice civile française continuera de condamner à des dommages et intérêts pour rééquilibrer et non pas pour punir, le second vacille.  Notre bon gouvernement réfléchit en effet à l'idée d'implanter une Class Action dans son système judiciaire que l'on appelle une action de groupe. L'idée étant donc de faciliter les gros procès à l'encontre des grandes entreprises. De mon point de vue professionnel, cela m'apparaît être une excellente chose. Parce que, croyez-moi, en l'état de notre droit, gérer un procès regroupant simplement 500 personnes qu'il faut traiter individuellement, comme cela a pu m'arriver, c'est l'enfer.
Avec une action de groupe, on aurait notamment un ou plusieurs représentants des plaignants qui gérerai(en)t la procédure avec l'avocat, ce qui serait bien plus aisé et bien moins coûteux. Et puisque notre Justice continuera à réparer les préjudices subis sans punir, cela devrait éviter certaines dérives de la vie américaine, puisque vous ne pourrez pas rêver toucher le jackpot. Inutile donc de faire un procès pour un oui ou pour non.
En revanche, quand une grosse société ne fait vraiment pas ce qu'il faut, un procès à la requête de 5000 personnes peut faire mal. Même si elle ne doit verser que 500 € à chacun… faites le compte. Je ne dis pas que ça résoudrait tous les problèmes, mais cela donnerait un peu plus de poids aux consommateurs. Et ça, me semble-t-il, c'est toujours positif.  
Si ces questions vous intéressent et que vous voulez aider le gourvenement à prendre une décision, vous pouvez remplir le questionnaire en allant ici.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Howii

Merci pour le "tuto justice" Grand Maiiiiitre ^^

----------


## Jeckhyl

Très explicatif, merci GMB  ::): .

----------


## Yank31

Super article, merci

----------


## Guitou

J'ai dû attendre le 3e paragraphe pour comprendre de quoi ça parlait, mais ça valait le coup. ^^

----------


## Praetor

Dans le cas d'une justice réparatrice et non pas punitive, qu'est-ce qui empêche de tenter le coup? Tout ce que risque une entreprise, est de se retrouver dans la même situation que si elle n'avait pas essayé. Aucun risque, et une chance de faire du fric facile si le client ne gueule pas. Alors que s'il y a un coté punitif, il y a bel et bien un risque et elle réfléchira à deux fois.

Pour éviter les dérives à l'américaine, ne pourrait-on pas imaginer un système où le consommateur n'obtiendrait que réparation (comme actuellement) mais où l'entreprise se mangerait en plus une grosse amende punitive? Amende qui irait dans les caisses de l’État.

----------


## Padre

GMB, ton action de poster a la classe.

----------


## magicganja

> Dans le cas d'une justice réparatrice et non pas punitive, qu'est-ce qui empêche de tenter le coup? Tout ce que risque une entreprise, est de se retrouver dans la même situation que si elle n'avait pas essayé. Aucun risque, et une chance de faire du fric facile si le client ne gueule pas. Alors que s'il y a un coté punitif, il y a bel et bien un risque et elle réfléchira à deux fois.
> 
> Pour éviter les dérives à l'américaine, ne pourrait-on pas imaginer un système où le consommateur n'obtiendrait que réparation (comme actuellement) mais où l'entreprise se mangerait en plus une grosse amende punitive? Amende qui irait dans les caisses de l’État.


Mais, mais, mais... Tu viens de boucher le trou de la sécu  ::o: 

Moi je trouve que ça fait sens... Pourquoi cela n'a t'il pas encore été mis en place??? Qu'est ce qui nous échappe, à nous pauvre noobs de la justice?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Eh bien le problème c'est que ce système, ça existe déjà en France, et ça s'appelle du pénal. Prononcer une amende qui va dans les caisses de l'Etat, ça implique la présence d'un Procureur et ça change tout à la façon dont se déroule la procédure. Et imaginez le nombre de procureurs qu'il faudrait !

----------


## Praetor

Le procureur n'est qu'un avocat qui représente l’État, non? Qu'est-ce qui empêche un avocat privé d'être mandaté par l’État pour plaider ses intérêts dans ce genre de cas? Tant qu'il n'y a pas de prison en jeu mais seulement du fric, ce n'est pas envisageable?

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Le procureur n'est qu'un avocat qui représente l’État, non? Qu'est-ce qui empêche un avocat privé d'être mandaté par l’État pour plaider ses intérêts dans ce genre de cas? Tant qu'il n'y a pas de prison en jeu mais seulement du fric, ce n'est pas envisageable?


MAlheureux ! c'est un magistrat !

----------


## gros_bidule

Imaginez le nombre de procureurs qu'il faudrait... : ben, on les financerait largement avec les amendes, non ? Ouais je sais ce n'est pas aussi simple, mais c'est peut être ça LE soucis de notre justice (et pas qu'elle). Un gros machin mal branlé, incompréhensible (non mais vous vous sentez vraiment obligés de sortir du latin de cuisine ?^^), couteux et installé pour des siècles.

Lapinum carottis danslcus, semper.

----------


## Praetor

> MAlheureux ! c'est un magistrat !


Pourtant il plaide devant la cour comme un avocat, non?

Je ne parle pas du statut hein (le procureur est un fonctionnaire, toussa, alors que l'avocat est un salarié du privé ou un libéral, avec des déontologies différentes, etc.), seulement de ce qu'ils font au tribunal lors d'un procès.

----------


## L0ur5

Super article, et merci pour le lien vers le questionnaire!

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Un procureur est un magistrat/fonctionnaire qui représente l'Etat au cours d'un procès pénal. Il instruit à charge contre le prévenu s'il le souhaite, aux côtés des victimes. Mais vous n'imaginez pas le changement violent de paradigme que cela impliquerait que de "pénaliser" tous les procès. A ma connaissance, cela n'existe dans aucun pays. Même aux USA, pourtant pas timides en matière de justice, les dommages et intérêts punitifs sont versés à la victime, pas à l'Etat. L'Etat n'est pas présent dans tous les dossiers, cela serait véritablement ingérable je pense, vu le nombre de procès qu'il y a par an.

----------


## fuzie

Merci pour ce bel article ! Quand j'ai laissé le message sur le sondage pour les CA, j'avais en tête une déclaration du MEDEF qui disait en gros que les CA étaient une abomination pour les entreprises. Je n'avais pas en tête la différence entre le système Américain et Français avec l'amende punitive et l'amende qui répare le préjudice !

J'ai retrouvé ce dont je parlais ici

----------


## zabuza

Léger HS, mais qui est la personne sur la photo ? L'acteur Aldo de la 7 ème compagnie ?

----------


## Flappie

> Léger HS, mais qui est la personne sur la photo ? L'acteur Aldo de la 7 ème compagnie ?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktHrUzmm_hU et surtout https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTm0X93l8vk
La Classe ! C'tout.

Sinon, merci encore, Grand Maître B !

----------


## balinbalan

> Eh bien le problème c'est que ce système, ça existe déjà en France, et ça s'appelle du pénal. Prononcer une amende qui va dans les caisses de l'Etat, ça implique la présence d'un Procureur et ça change tout à la façon dont se déroule la procédure. Et imaginez le nombre de procureurs qu'il faudrait !


On peut aussi imposer des amendes en matière administrative sans passer par le pénal ceci dit.

----------


## M0zArT

Du coup on commence à avoir la class  ::):

----------


## Clain

Une vraie perle le passage sur Aristote  ::): 
Merci pour ce super article.

----------


## Warzlouf

Très intéressant. 

Ayant vécu aux US, je plussoie. Là-bas, les entreprises font profil pas au moindre faux pas dans un service ou à la moindre mauvaise série dans la production d'un bien. Cette impunité en France m'énerve. Je dis souvent en parlant de la RATP, SNCF, et de bien de sociétés privées également : "jamais elles n'auraient osé se foutre du consommateur de cette façon, un joli procès leur serait tombé dessus". 

Surtout que la médiatisation des class actions fait parfois aussi peur aux entreprises pour leur image de marque que la somme à payer.

----------


## Emerion

A vote! Merci GMB pour l'annonce, j'ai demande a Bercy que chaque class-action passe apr toi pour nous prevenir!

----------


## jaragorn_99

Merci, pour cet article et surtout pour le lien.

----------


## Narushima

"cela donnerait un peu plus de poids aux consommateurs. Et ça, me semble-t-il, c'est toujours positif."
Je crois pas que ce soit _toujours_ une bonne chose, mais dans ce cas, oui. Après ce que je déteste c'est la philosophie du "client est roi".

----------


## Mérénita

> Qui a envie de prendre un avocat et de perdre des mois, voire des années, en procédure pour quelques centaines d'euros ? Pas grand monde.


C'est exactement ce qu'a fait un pote avec un constructeur de voiture ...
Ca a été très long ...

Enfin toujours de superbe articles de GMB !
Il y a un peu de George Abitbol dans Grand Maître B ...
Quoique Grand Maître B a l'air d'un démocrate ...
 :;):

----------


## fitfat

Si je suis bien, les d&i versés par l'entreprise sont calculés en fonction du préjudice subit par les consommateurs ? Donc si une amende correspondant à une fraction (définis par la loi) de la somme total des préjudices était donné en punition, cette amende serait par nature juste, non ? Et la présence d'un procureur ne serait plus indispensable.

Si on reprend ton exemple de 5000 plaignant qui reçoivent chacun 500€, la somme totale du préjudice s’élève à 250 000€. Si la loi définis par exemple 30% en amende, celle-ci s'élèverait à 75 000€. Ce qui ferait un total de 325 000€ à déboursé par la société jugé coupable. On pourrait également imaginé un pourcentage variable et un plafond en fonction du CA de la société.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui parfaitement. On peut pas parler d'amendes, parce que c'est un terme pénal qui signifie que l'argent sera versé à l'Etat, alors qu'ici l'argent doit être versé aux victimes. C'est pour cela qu'on parle de dommages et intérêts "punitifs", alors que nous, nous avons des dommages et intérêts "réparateurs". On répare le préjudice subi par la victime. Mais oui, on pourrait très bien envisager des dommages et intérêts punitifs équivalents à 30% dans tel cas, 40% dans tel autre etc...

----------


## Lapinaute

> Mais vous n'imaginez pas le changement violent de paradigme que cela impliquerait que de "pénaliser" tous les procès... L'Etat n'est pas présent dans tous les dossiers, cela serait véritablement ingérable je pense, vu le nombre de procès qu'il y a par an.


Difficile à mettre en place certainement, mais cela redorerait peut être l'image de notre "justice". Je suis plutôt pessimiste à propos d'un changement en profondeur. Mais le fait est qu'avec des peines ridicules c'est la justice (et plus largement notre système) qui perd en crédibilité. C'est valable au civil comme au pénal. (hélas) J'en ai connu quelques uns pour qui faire de la prison c'est la classe... 

Admettons que ce soit la solution irréfutable, qui pourrait enclencher un tel changement et comment ?

----------


## Phenixy

Cet article manque cruellement de George Abitbol.

----------

